# Does this look like a molt?



## discotweets (Oct 6, 2016)

Alright, I will start off saying I am probably overreacting right now. However, I noticed Tweet looking a little rough on his chest. I've noticed feathers EVERYWHERE (like, in my coffee this morning everywhere) so I figured he was going through with a molt. Still.

He's the first one who has really gone through it while with me. DiscoBeats had just finished one by the time I got him, and not sure about the other two.

For the record, Tweet has been much the same. Chirping, eating, preening, sleeping. I did move his cage because DiscoBeats got a new one, but it's still in a high traffic area.

Thanks!









Bonus back side shot because he was being a dork and wouldn't show me his front for the longest. I'm not sure why he only has one long flight feather. They were clipped when I first got him, so I guess the one just grew quicker than the other. He seems to fly fine. I'm constantly chasing after him to get him back home when he is out of his cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It does appear Tweet may be molting.

Does Tweet have pin feathers on top of his head?

Are the feathers you are finding the soft white down feathers?

It's best not to chase your budgies to get them back in their cage.  Try using positive reinforcement techniques to teach them to go back in on their own.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.

Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"

Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet.

This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on.

Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home".*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep, looks like your little one is going through a moult!  

Poor guy, I hope he gets through it alright  FaeryBee has given some great advice about helping them to get back into their cage


----------



## discotweets (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks, that eases my mind. Yes, the feathers are the soft fluffy kind and he has had the pin feathers on his head for a week or so now. 

I guess saying I chase him down was a poor choice of words. I only have to chase him rarely, when he is being super stubborn about going home and I am on a clock to leave the house. (Rare, but has happened twice now.) He usually goes home when I give a certain whistle and always offer treats when he listens. He has a favorite spot to perch outside the cage though, and some days he just looks at me like "nope, not happening!" when I whistle. I usually have to guide him back then to his cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you haven't already done so, you might wish to take a look at these two threads. 

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

Best wishes! :wave:*


----------

